# ports upgradation doubt



## trybeingarun (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi,
My ISP allows unlimited access to internet during certain hours of the day. When I update my ports collection I want all the downloads to be done together and then compiled later. I checked the manpage of portmaster and it does not seem to have that capability. Is there any way to do it?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 8, 2010)

Don't know about portmaster, but ports-mgmt/portupgrade has a --fetch-only option.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 8, 2010)

portmaster(8) *-F* looks likely.


----------

